# paint job



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

who does good paint jobs for cheap?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

good and cheap dont mix well. do a search, theres like 10 threads concerning this.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

hahah, i see.

man, costs too much. I just get my bodykit painted to my original ugly beige stock paint


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

stay away from all 7 day paint/Earl Schieb places... any place that's stamping out jobs like that isn't going to be worth it, even if they are cheaper. Unless you don't care how your car looks and just use it as a way to get from point A to point B. If you want a real job done expect to pay some cash. My dad wont touch a complete for less than $3G he normally starts at $5G, but that's because it's in addition to what he does at work, and because it's normally custom stuf, and it's a show quality paint job. check to see who your insurace company would send your car to if it was in an accident, then see if they'd paint your kit... It may be a little more $$$, but you at least know that it's a quality job, and the color will match.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nobody does good paint jobs for cheap.
That is unles you "know a guy", but seeing that you are asking a message board I'm guessing that you do not.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Alley garages man. You know where he lives if that shit don't look right. The guy who is painting my car just got done painting a '99 Camaro, it looks tight. He know what he's doing.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

or you goto lowes and get 14 cans of flat black a roll of tape and spend an afternoon taping and painting.... :thumbup:


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

paint jobs that are worth having usually start at $800. Expect to pay $1500 if you want a decent warranty and a like new finish. Im waiting for someone to ding my car so i have an excuse to shell out that much cash on my 95 bucket


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

funkpacket said:


> paint jobs that are worth having usually start at $800. Expect to pay $1500 if you want a decent warranty and a like new finish. Im waiting for someone to ding my car so i have an excuse to shell out that much cash on my 95 bucket


Not in my part of the counrty...
For that much, all you are getting around here is Maco quality.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I did it myself and it came out pretty damn good. Just do your research and find your best options.


----------

